# Was bitte sind gezüchtete Diamanten?



## Aka-Aka (30 Dezember 2004)

Was sind denn eigentlich gezüchtete Diamanten? Wer kauft so was? Wofür braucht man das?
http://www.gemesis.com/retail.cfm
http://www.welt.de/data/2003/09/30/175917.html?prx=1


----------



## jupp11 (30 Dezember 2004)

Es wurde bereits mehrfach in der Vergangenheit (u.A im Spiegel) darüber berichtet, dass es mittlerweile möglich ist 
synthetische Diamanten in Größe und Qualität herzustellen, die de facto kaum noch 
von natürlichen entstandenen und hauptsächlich in Südafrika geförderten Diamanten 
unterschieden werden können
Da der Rohstoff für Diamant nichts weiter als Kohlenstoff ist, liegt das eigentliche technologische 
(angeblich  in Rußland) gelöste Problem darin die entsprechenden Temperatur und Druck zu
 erzeugen die zur Kristallisation nötig sind. 
Dies könnte  eine  ernstzunehmende Bedrohung   für den Diamantenmarkt darstellen 

j.

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/18/0,1872,2140754,FF.html
http://www.synthetische-diamanten.de/

PS: Industriediamanten (synthetisch hergestellt gibt es schon lange ) 
.


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Dezember 2004)

ein höchst spannendes Thema... 
"Oh what VALUE is ADDED here... a great SOLUTION indeed", says Mr McC****ki*k [edit]...
vas sol's


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 September 2005)

Zum Zeitpunkt des postings war schon ein Artikel erschienen, der kleinere Kratzer in das glänzende Diamantengeschäft gemacht haben könnte... Die diamantene Webseite des findigen CM-admins und MC-Affiliates T*Sch* (siehe codermatrix) ist jedenfalls "in Überarbeitung"...



			
				British Jewelry Association schrieb:
			
		

> Münchner Gericht verbietet G*smart die Benützung des Begriffs "kultivierte Diamanten" (in Englisch)



wie würde swxxxty von Boflower sagen?


> tja, so kann's geh'n


----------



## Captain Picard (28 September 2006)

*AW: Was bitte sind gezüchtete Diamanten?*



> dass es mittlerweile möglich ist
> synthetische Diamanten in Größe und Qualität herzustellen, die de facto kaum noch
> von natürlichen entstandenen und hauptsächlich in Südafrika geförderten Diamanten
> unterschieden werden können


so furchtbar viel scheint da  nicht draus geworden zu sein
http://www.planet-wissen.de/pw/Artikel,,,,,,,C6E2EEB6866C2FE3E030DB95FBC36E0D,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.html


			
				planet-wissen.de schrieb:
			
		

> . Mittlerweile haben sich die Verfahren so weiterentwickelt, dass ohne den Aufwand vergangener Zeiten relativ wirtschaftlich Diamanten als Nutzwerkzeuge für die Industrie hergestellt werden können. Diese Industriediamanten sind für die Juweliere nicht interessant, da sie sehr klein sind.
> *(Stand vom 01.03.2006)*


http://www.finanznachrichten.de/nachrichten-2006-05/artikel-6408578.asp


----------



## Adele (28 September 2006)

*AW: Was bitte sind gezüchtete Diamanten?*

Und auch das wäre ein Grund, das De Beers Imperium mittels synthetischer Steine zu knacken. 

http://www.stattweb.de/baseportal/ArchivDetail&db=Archiv&Id=349


----------



## jupp11 (28 September 2006)

*AW: Was bitte sind gezüchtete Diamanten?*



Adele schrieb:


> Und auch das wäre ein Grund, das De Beers Imperium mittels synthetischer Steine zu knacken.
> http://www.stattweb.de/baseportal/ArchivDetail&db=Archiv&Id=349


kann ja deinen Grimm verstehen, aber nicht alles,  was unter unvorstellbaren Umweltbedingungen
 vor Urzeiten entstanden ist, läßt mal eben so im Labor nachvollziehen.

Im Zerstören von in  Millionen  Jahren  entstandenen Ressourcen  innerhalb  
kürzester Zeit   ist die Menschheit bedeutend "erfolgreicher"....


----------



## A John (28 September 2006)

*AW: Was bitte sind gezüchtete Diamanten?*



Adele schrieb:


> Und auch das wäre ein Grund, das De Beers Imperium mittels synthetischer Steine zu knacken.


Dieses Imperium ist mittlerweile unknackbar, denn hier geht es schon lange nicht mehr "nur" um Diamanten. Google mal nach "Blutdiamanten".
Synthetische Diamanten sind übrigens von erfahrenen Gemmologen im Labor präzise von natürlichen Steinen zu unterscheiden.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 September 2006)

*AW: Was bitte sind gezüchtete Diamanten?*

ich schäme mich angesichts der Links weiter oben fast, wieder auf den Grund der Anfrage zurück zu kommen... Die Münchner Firma gemsmart (.de) handelt offenbar nicht nur mit "synthetischen" Diamanten. Ich muss in der Maximilianstraße 43 echt mal vorbei schauen...
Das schreyt ja förmlich nach einem Ortstermin
(und dass es doch nicht offtopic ist, nun ja... who knows)


----------

